# Hertz Uber rental program question—-will I owe two grand next week?



## th3r4f (Jan 9, 2021)

I’m about to have to return my hertz Uber rental. It’ll be 28 days when that happens. I only see a $500 hold. I don’t see any other ones on my card. Does that mean that I’ll owe $1500 when I return it? Or are there holds that I don’t see on my account


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

Call your card company and Block any future payments to them on your card.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

th3r4f said:


> I’m about to have to return my hertz Uber rental. It’ll be 28 days when that happens. I only see a $500 hold. I don’t see any other ones on my card. Does that mean that I’ll owe $1500 when I return it? Or are there holds that I don’t see on my account


Holds are just holds, they are an estimate of what will be charged to the card to verify that amount is available. If your rental is more or less they will charge the amount of the rental. So if your rental amount id $1500 than they will charge you $1500.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Your rental is 1500 per month?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

When I looked into driving a taxi, the taxi lease was $300 a week. Can't imagine paying $2k a month for a rideshare vehicle. That is a huge amount of overhead to have deal with before you even start to make any money.

What happened to @TwoFiddyMile? I'd love to hear his insight into this topic.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

In denver the cost of a hertz rental is around $225 a week....


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Denver Dick said:


> In denver the cost of a hertz rental is around $225 a week....


Boston,too


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

th3r4f said:


> I’m about to have to return my hertz Uber rental. It’ll be 28 days when that happens. I only see a $500 hold. I don’t see any other ones on my card. Does that mean that I’ll owe $1500 when I return it? Or are there holds that I don’t see on my account


Why the rental is not free. The way it works here is the put a hold on your card for the anticipated weekly charge. At the end of the week. That Will post in they will add another hold for the upcoming week. Do not have any posted charges?


Boca Ratman said:


> Your rental is 1500 per month?


Mine was 1100 for a month and that was for the highest tier possible but they charged weekly. this was fairly recent due to an accident. Although they will add on more for tolls and any red light camera tickets or photo radar tickets.


Denver Dick said:


> In denver the cost of a hertz rental is around $225 a week....


If you go through Avis, that's the middle tier. There's one lower but only has a 700-mile limit per week. There's also one higher that comes out to 269 with tax. That includes either Comfort or AWD.


----------

